# Name this 60's Chanel Model!



## Karren (Aug 9, 2010)

I was amazed and didn't recognize her at all........ She is on cable TV just about every day.... So who do you think this currently famous person is?


----------



## internetchick (Aug 9, 2010)

Martha Stewart


----------



## Karren (Aug 9, 2010)

Cheater!! lol She was hot!!


----------



## internetchick (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL! Her birthday was within the past few days, and I saw a picture of her as a model. It was a different photo, but I think it may have been from the same shoot.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 9, 2010)

She looks really pretty !


----------



## Karren (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah... Back then.. Guess that's what being in prision will do to you, Aude!


----------

